# irland lough ree/shannon



## acetonperoxid (12. Juni 2007)

hallo!

ich/wir fahre/n ab den 21.7.07 für 2 wochen nach irland.nebst der beschäftigung zu #g:#2:, werde ich auch sehr viel angeln. in der ersten woche "schippern" wir über den shannon(hausboot), in der 2. haben wir ein haus am lough ree mit motorboot.

da ich kaum eine ahnung über das angeln DORT habe, würde ich mich über ein paar tipps zum fischen auf hecht und (forelle) und barsch freuen.

besten dank


----------



## kilkenny (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: irland lough ree/shannon*

Die beste Methode für hecht und forelle ist wohl das schleppen mit wobbler bzw. effzett-blinker. beste farbe wobbler blau mit orangem bauch; effzett silber/gold. Für Barsch normale Spinner am besten mepps 3 farbe silber mit roten punkten.

LG
Klaus


----------



## NorbertF (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: irland lough ree/shannon*

Am Shannon und am Lough Ree hab ich auch schon 3mal gefischt.
Am besten gingen grosse geschleppte Rapala Wobbler in blau oder auch im BaFo Dekor. Schlanke, lange Modelle (20cm+). Darauf knallen sogar Hecht die kaum grösser sind.
Man fängt vor Allem im Shannon recht viele kleine und mittelprächtige, aber auch Klopper beissen mal an. Den Meter habe ich allerdings nicht geschafft.
Beim Schleppen vom hausboot hast du das Problem dass du nur sehr schnell schleppen kannst. Geht aber. Allerdings erzeugen die Wobbler dabei ordentlich Druck. Also keine zu weichen Ruten nehmen, unter 80g Wurfgewicht ist schlecht.


----------



## caprifischer79 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: irland lough ree/shannon*

Oh, dass geht?? Schleppen vom Hausboot aus?
"Ja Schatz, dann laß uns doch mal deine Hausboot-Tour auf dem Shannon machen, wenn du dir das so sehr wünschst..wenns sein muss und du nicht mit nach Norwegen willst, weil angeln ja so blöd ist.."
:vik:


----------



## NorbertF (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: irland lough ree/shannon*

Ja das geht. Mit dem richtigen Gerät und bei "Leerlauffahrt".
Halbwegs. Dabei ist der Köder immer noch sehr flott unterwegs. Man ist quasi am "Dauerburnen". Vorteil: die Bisse klopfen dir fast die Angel auseinander


----------



## caprifischer79 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: irland lough ree/shannon*

Das richtige Gerät hab ich sicher.
Wenns so weit ist werd ich berichten wies war..:q
Wird nur schwer meiner Freundin die Notwendigkeit der Leerlauffahrten zu erklären, Spritsparender etc..


----------



## acetonperoxid (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: irland lough ree/shannon*

am hausboot ist(soweit ich es weiss) ein kleines boot mit dabei... könnt ihr mir noch stellen sagen, wo man zb vom shannon aus mit nem klenen boot reinfahren könnte? auf welcher tiefe fischt ihr amliebsten am lough ree?

lg


----------



## NorbertF (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: irland lough ree/shannon*

Ein Dinghi kann man mit dazumieten wenn man will, ja.
Mit Ruder oder auch Aussenborder, je nach Geldbeutel.
Benutzt habe ich es selten.


> könnt ihr mir noch stellen sagen, wo man zb vom shannon aus mit nem klenen boot reinfahren könnte?



Die Frage habe ich leider nicht verstanden.

Zu der Tiefe kann ich auch nichts sagen, hatte keinen Downrigger dabei, also hab ich einfach diverse Wobbler probiert.


----------



## Breamhunter (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: irland lough ree/shannon*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ein Dinghi kann man mit dazumieten wenn man will, ja.
> Mit Ruder oder auch Aussenborder, je nach Geldbeutel.



Ein kleines Dinghi mit Rudern ist immer mit dabei. Ab September gibts ein 17 ft. Dinghi mit Außenborder kostenlos dazu. (Zumindest bei Emerald Star) 

Der Shannon ist im Durchschnitt 3-6 m tief. Es gibt viele Buchten/Altarme wo man immer einen Versuch starten kann. Zwischendurch kann man auch mal bei Schleichfahrt vom Hausboot schleppen. Ist bei uns aber immer nur ein Zeitvertreib. (In einer Hand das Guinness, in der anderen die Rute|supergri)


----------



## acetonperoxid (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: irland lough ree/shannon*



> In einer Hand das Guinness, in der anderen die Rute|supergri



so wird es denk ich auch bei uns laufen... :vik:#g


----------



## acetonperoxid (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: irland lough ree/shannon*

weiss noch jemand was zum lough ree... es wird ja gesagt, dass dort weniger, aber dafür grössere heechte gefangen werden.  kann das jemand aus eigener erfahrung sagen?


----------



## Breamhunter (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: irland lough ree/shannon*



acetonperoxid schrieb:


> weiss noch jemand was zum lough ree... es wird ja gesagt, dass dort weniger, aber dafür grössere heechte gefangen werden.  kann das jemand aus eigener erfahrung sagen?



Wir waren bisher erst einen Tag auf dem lough ree. Ist schon eine gigantische Fläche|uhoh: Auf blauen Dunst und ohne Guide muß man schon Glück haben. Wir haben uns immer auf den Shannon und in erster Linie auf den River Suck konzentriert#6


----------



## NorbertF (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: irland lough ree/shannon*

Ich hab nichts gefangen im Lough Ree, aber auch nicht lange dort gefischt. Irgendwie hatten wir immer Sturm an dem See und waren froh wenn wir ihn heil überquert hatten.
Einmal gibgs bissl daneben....krasser Sturm, wir hatten schon 1 Tag gewartet wegen Wetter ab mussten dann rüber.
Haben dabei unser Dinghi versenkt


----------



## kilkenny (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: irland lough ree/shannon*

Ist zwar vom lough derg aber ein paar nützliche infos sind dabei
http://www.raubfisch.de/454,82/

LG
Klaus


----------



## saschuh (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: irland lough ree/shannon*

Hi ,

vielleicht kannst Du zu euerem Urlaub noch ein paar Angaben machen :

- wo liegt euere Marina 
- in welche Richtung wollt Ihr fahren 
- wo habt Ihr das Haus (Killinure ???)

Wir haben den Lough Ree und River Shannon schon mehrmals befischt . Vielleicht kann ich Dir bei einigen näheren Angaben einige Tipps geben .

Gruß aus Krefeld ,

Sascha .


----------



## acetonperoxid (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: irland lough ree/shannon*



saschuh schrieb:


> Hi ,
> 
> vielleicht kannst Du zu euerem Urlaub noch ein paar Angeben machen :
> 
> ...




hey ho

wo genau die marina liegt, konnt ich auf die schnelle nich erfahren....
start- und zielpunkt: portumna (die route basteln wir uns selbst zurecht)-> wüsstest du da iwo "leckere" stellen, wo man sich dann nach richten könnte?

lg marek


----------



## Breamhunter (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: irland lough ree/shannon*

Hier steht auch schon viel über Portumna.:m


----------



## saschuh (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: irland lough ree/shannon*

Hallo ,

wenn Ihr Richtung Norden fahrt , ist bei Clonmacnoise die richtige Stelle zum Festmachen . Es wird zwar oft abgeraten dort zu übernachten , aber wir hatten auch bei Wind keine Probleme . 
Bei Clonmacnoise ist es eigendlich schwierig keinen Hecht zu fangen . Die größeren Damen muß man sich aber auch dort hart erarbeiten , aber es klappt . Da es in Irland zu dieser Jahreszeit auch sehr warm werden kann , am besten gegen Abend mit dem Dinghi los und die Schilfkanten abfahren . Wenn es dunkel ist , lohnt es sich oft , einen toten Köderfisch am Steg auszulegen . Auf die Wurfweite kommt es dabei nicht an , oft stehen die Räuber direkt am Steg wenn es abends dort ruhiger geworden ist . Die Morgendämmerung sollte man unbedingt mitnehmen .

Wenn Ihr ab Portumna fahrt , habt Ihr bestimmt ein Boot von ESL ?! ESL hat gute Dinghis . Diese Art wird auch von den Einheimischen benutzt . Diese Beiboote liegen auch bei stärkeren Wellen und Wind gut im Wasser . 

Solltet Ihr am ersten oder letzten Tag noch Zeit haben , solltet Ihr unbedingt denn Shannon bei Portumna befischen . Aber auch den oberen Teil vom Lough Derg . 
Eigentlich ist aber überall am Shannon mit Hecht und Barsch zu rechnen . 
Bitte beachtet die neuen Fischereigestze #6

Wo habt Ihr denn in der zweiten Woche euere Unterkunft am Lough Ree , evtl. Killinure-Chalets ?

Gruß aus Krefeld ,

Sascha .


----------



## NorbertF (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: irland lough ree/shannon*

Das mit Clonmacnoise stimmt. Da ist es sehr steinig das Flussbett und da stehen massig viele Hechte.
Übernachten hab ich mich da aber nicht getraut, da kanns schon arg windig sein.


----------



## acetonperoxid (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: irland lough ree/shannon*

so, morgen ist es also so weit, ich fahr nach irland... nochma BESTEN DANK für eure tipps, ich versuche sie in die tat umzusetzen!!!

lg und danke nochma an euch alle    
                                             Marek


----------



## Roberto (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: irland lough ree/shannon*

Morgen,
Da ich nächstes Jahr eventuell mit Kingfisher(Unterkunft bei Manfred Wealsch) wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Unterkunft und dem Revier hat.
Ist es eine Reise wert oder sollte ich nach anderen Möglichkeiten umsehen??


----------



## saschuh (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: irland lough ree/shannon*

Hi Roberto ,

im letzten Urlaub haben wir uns die Unterkünfte von Manfred mal von draussen angeschaut . Für Angler fanden wir sie optimal eingerichtet und im Pub kann man super essen .
Zum Angeln ist das auch eine super Ecke . Die Boote liegen direkt am Lough Ree . Direkt gegenüber liegt Hare Island , wo wir auch schon einige schöne Hechte gefangen haben . Ein paar Minuten weg , befinden sich die Inner Lakes , für mich eines der schönsten Reviere in dieser Gegend und der Hechtbestand stimmt auch . 

Gruß aus Krefeld ,

Sascha


----------

